# lipo question



## yamaharis (Sep 11, 2012)

can you run a 2s lipo battery with a brushed motor/esc combo? thanks in advance.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes. I still run brushed in some of my 1/10th off-road cars with LiPo.

It is a must that the ESC you use have a LiPo cutoff or that you have some sort of low voltage alarm in the car to make sure you don't draw the battery down too far.


----------



## 1/12th (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't have a lipo cutoff or alarm. Just watch when it starts to slow down. stop and charge...


----------



## yamaharis (Sep 11, 2012)

*a*

ok, thanks for the info. the esc is a Novak 410-M5 and from what it doesn't look like they have a voltage cutoff. They look to be from 2004 era.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can get adjustable low voltage alarms for $6 shipped off eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300808050093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4072wt_910

I think this would be a worthwhile investment if you didn't have an ESC with a built-in cutoff.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

yamaharis said:


> ok, thanks for the info. the esc is a Novak 410-M5 and from what it doesn't look like they have a voltage cutoff. They look to be from 2004 era.


I do believe its more like 1994, I had one at one time.


----------

